# Why not just add lemon juice after fermentation?



## honkey (Jan 24, 2012)

With all the problems of fermenting with the lemon juice, I have wondered this. Why not just add lemon juice at the end of fermentation? Wouldn't it still give the same flavor?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually used only 15 oz of lemon and 15 oz lime in a 6-gallon batch and fermentation was much faster then other batches. I do not plan to add a 3rd bottle. We have acid reflux and all the lemon causes us big problems.

It has a nice light citrus flavor.


----------



## honkey (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I inverted the sugar and the OG was 1.075 without any lemon juice. I am going to add 82 oz. of lemon juice and 32 oz. of pomegranate juice when I kill the yeast and backsweeen.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2012)

Not really! Your must should be somewhat balanced before starting meaning both ph and ta or your yeast will not do their job properly. The problem is using too much lemon where the ta gets too high thus causing the problem!


----------



## honkey (Jan 25, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Not really! Your must should be somewhat balanced before starting meaning both ph and ta or your yeast will not do their job properly. The problem is using too much lemon where the ta gets too high thus causing the problem!



Well, wish me luck I gues... I already added the yeast. There was 15 oz. of lemon juice in there. I did not add the tannins, do you think I should do that when i get home later?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 25, 2012)

I added the tannin to mine, if that helps.


----------



## clifton (Jan 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I asked about it over at HBT, with no luck. Please keep us up to date on how yours turns out.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2012)

I havent made any of this yet so cant tell you if the tannin adds anything to this. I dont think I would add much with this stuff though.


----------



## honkey (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool, I will update when this is done. I did make the original recipe verbatim about 6 months ago and I drank the last bottle about 1 month ago, so I will include a memory based review of how it turns out.


----------

